# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Plastic Mesh



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi,

Does anyone here know where I can get some plastic mesh. I 've been to home depot and have gotten the metall wire mesh that rust, they didn't have any plastic mesh. I didn't check their nursery section, well I always ask for help and thats all they show. Anyone know?

Thank ya,
Denny


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi,

Does anyone here know where I can get some plastic mesh. I 've been to home depot and have gotten the metall wire mesh that rust, they didn't have any plastic mesh. I didn't check their nursery section, well I always ask for help and thats all they show. Anyone know?

Thank ya,
Denny


----------



## imported_Sue (Jan 31, 2004)

arts and crafts in walmart


----------



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

You can get it from Home Depot. It is called Landware and is used as a landscaping mesh. It's black with about 1/2" grid, made of plastic.. very easy to cut and work with. I am currently using it in one of my tanks for a moss wall.

Landware - Home Depot
Internet/Catalog # 161320
Store SKU# 504304


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

1/2 inch grid meaning the holes are 1/2 inch squares?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

oh and thank you for sharing =)


----------



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes, 1/2" opening.. maybe and 1/8" off either way. Worked pretty good. Just folded a piece of it in half with moss in the middle and 'stitched' it together then added some suction cups. Wish I had better moss though.


----------

